# What's your favorite slow cooker recipe?



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Because of the way my life is structured, I use my slow cooker a lot. I cook all kinds of stuff in it. Goat roast, soups, chili, ect. Tonight I have a chicken enchilada casserole cooking in it. What's your go to recipe for the slow cooker?

2 chicken breasts, or deboned chicken meat
Large can of enchilada sauce, the red kind. Two small cans works, but it is a little much sauce.
An onion if you like
Small can of olives, sliced
Corn tortillas
Grated cheddar

Dump chicken and enchilada sauce in crockpot with a chopped onion (note: I have also used chili peppers, tomatoes, corn, and other garden produce would work well too) Cook on low 6 hours or high 4 hours. Shred the meat with a fork. Add olives, stir, then tear apart 4-6 totrillas and put on top of the mixture. Add as much grated cheddar as your heart desires. Turn crock pot to low and let the cheese melt and the tortillas soak up the sauce. Serve with sour cream amd enjoy.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

White Beans and Ham.
Chilli.
Roast and Potatoes.
Pulled Pork.
It is hard to say because nothing comes out of our crock pots bad. 
They make poor cooks better.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I like to do things like chicken or pork with cranberry added. Makes a great dish.

Also makes the house smell awesome.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> I like to do things like chicken or pork with cranberry added. Makes a great dish.
> 
> Also makes the house smell awesome.


Cranberry? Please elaborate! Like actual cranberries? I would definitely try meat cooked in cranberry. When i was very pregnant with my second kid and had no Thanksgiving plans one year I cooked a turkey dinner in the crock pot. It had turkey breast, cranberry, stuffing, gravy and if I remember right potatoes, too.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Best crock pot food? Corned beef!
My wife made one of my favorites yesterday. I don’t really have a recipe, as she kind of wings it. But she takes frozen hash browns, cheddar cheese (usually shredded),bacon chunks, sour cream, and chicken broth. Cook a few hours till the hash browns are tender. Cheap and easy to throw together. I’ll happily be eating this the next few days.


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

Lots of good recipes on here already! We like venison chops with onion soup mix and cheesy chicken and rice casserole in ours. Overnight oatmeal is also a hit on holidays.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Meatballs and sauce. Any type or recipe, brown them first and simmer in your favorite spaghetti sauce. Makes the meatballs extremely tender yet they hold their shape. So much easier than watching a pot for hours on the stove too.

An eye of round roast with onion soup mix sprinkled all over it, turns out fall apart tender and add any extra veggies to cook along side, carrots and potatoes here usually. Smashed potatoes with the gravy. Just thinking about it makes me want to see if I have a roast in the freezer LOL.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm good with red meat, a package of onion soup mix, maybe some mushrooms and veg.

DEFINITELY smashed spuds, @doozie! Green beans, too. 

Oh, yeah... Now I'm hungry.


----------



## WillyK (Jan 18, 2015)

Lamb shanks with white beans.

I use a whole pound of beans.
Venison shanks are better but a little harder to acquire.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Pot roast, chili, pinto beans and meatloaf are all great crock pot meals.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> Cranberry? Please elaborate! Like actual cranberries? I would definitely try meat cooked in cranberry. When i was very pregnant with my second kid and had no Thanksgiving plans one year I cooked a turkey dinner in the crock pot. It had turkey breast, cranberry, stuffing, gravy and if I remember right potatoes, too.


Oops. I forgot to respond.

Yep. We use cranberry relish from a can. Then skinless chicken breasts or a pork roast with various seasonings of your choice 

It's pretty good.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Beef stew is my favorite crock pot meal. I should get the stuff to make some this week. It's been a long time since I've had beef stew.

Sirloin tips, potatoes, carrots or sweet potatoes, celery, mushrooms, onion, garlic and a can of cream of mushroom soup. Vegetables should be cut into small bite-size pieces, cut tips smaller if necessary. Corn and peas do not belong in beef stew, IMO. Adding corn and peas makes it beef vegetable soup which is better with golden mushroom soup.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Dog food.

Jeff


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Made a turkey and wild rice soup in my slow cooker today while I was busy with endless phone calls and Zoom meetings for work, ect.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Just made what I call my "all night brisket". I took out a brisket [ angus/Ayrshire cross ], combined onions, carrots, potatoes, 1 beer, and a packet of brown gravy. Threw it all in the crockpot yesterday about 5. Kept it on high for 3 hours, then switched to "low". Got up about 1am and switched to "warm".

This morning it is falling apart on the fork. So good, Im going to cheat and have it for breakfast.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

venison goulash


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Taco soup is my favorite crockpot recipe. I like to use white corn and yellow hominy or the opposite for color. Great recipe to use up canned beans.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pioneer Woman’s Seven Can Soup
(I use hominy instead of corn)


Ingredients

1 can meat-only chili
1 can (15-ounce) kidney beans
1 can (15 ounce) pinto beans
1 can (15 oz. size) black beans
1 can (15-ounce) diced tomatoes
1 can (15-ounce) corn 
1 can (10-ounce) Rotel
Salt and pepper, to taste
8 oz. weight Velveeta, cubed


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

dodgesmammaw said:


> Taco soup is my favorite crockpot recipe. I like to use white corn and yellow hominy or the opposite for color. Great recipe to use up canned beans.


Recipe please?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay, I have decided that my favorite crock pot recipe is:


1 package onion soup mix
1 can mushroom soup
1 can cream of celery soup
1 can water
1 big chunk of meat


----------

